# Funny Wether Names



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Okay next time I have someone who wants a registered wether I am going to name him one of these-

Wetherproof
Wethervane
Wetherman
Stormy Wether
Merri Wether

Anyone else got some good ones?? This is fun. lol


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Those are cute!

I had a friend once who raised Springer Spaniels and they all had to have wagon in their registered names
Honey Wagon
Jigger Wagon
etc


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: Those are too cute! I used to have a teaser wether named Skittles. When I first got started in goats I had two wethers named Shotgun and Spud.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I had a QH named, Hoofhearted. Say it out loud.....heehee. Fun at the local shows. :greengrin: 

I have a wether named, Romeo. :laugh: And also a Murray. As in lawn mower.
I love my wethers. They are great. Best lawn care company I've ever had.  

Gina


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh! Just thought of a good one!

Wether or not. Good right?

Gina


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

mrs. lam said:


> I had a QH named, Hoofhearted. Say it out loud.....heehee. Fun at the local shows. :greengrin:


 :slapfloor:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hehe too cute!!! 

ummm I had "Oliver", "Mountain Man", "Kojak", "Kobuk" and "Poncho"


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

> I had a QH named, Hoofhearted. Say it out loud.....heehee. Fun at the local shows. :greengrin:


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Those are good!

We've only had a few wethers. Firefly was my first bottle baby. Then there was Sparrow (had another bottle baby named Jack. Get it? Jack Sparrow?) Then there was Scorpio. Then there was Todd. Todd had waddles. We called him Toddles.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

My wethers name is Sir. Lancelot.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We no longer have wethers, but here are a few names we have named some of our wether boys  :hi5: 
Elston
Muldoon
Pete
Darrell
Milo
Wilber
Gladiater


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Sudden Wether
Sunny Wether
Mistaken Wetherman
Blistering Wether
Icy Wether
Shoot the Breeze
Breezy Wether
Fair Wether Friend
. . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Stormy and Cloudy are in our freezer.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

packhillboers said:


> Stormy and Cloudy are in our freezer.


Poor Stormy and Cloudy... :tears:


Devin said:


> Sudden Wether
> Sunny Wether
> Mistaken Wetherman
> Blistering Wether
> ...


I like those!!!!!!! :greengrin:


----------

